# EXOTIC MOTORSPORTS



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

good shit let see some more


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

not my style, but it looks pretty wicked....alot of work went into that

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 31 2009, 10:24 PM~13450355
> *good shit let see some more
> *


Thanx hommie...ill post more up real soon!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 AM~13452804
> *not my style, but it looks pretty wicked....alot of work went into that
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Wicked is what I wanted....Thanx for the love


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

W O W ! ! ! !
that is some clean ass work 
keep up the good work . . . .


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Apr 1 2009, 08:39 AM~13452893
> *W O W ! ! ! !
> that is some clean ass work
> keep up the good work . . . .
> *


Thanx hommie......ill keep this thread posted with updates


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13419256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice work homie


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice work...


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 1 2009, 05:39 PM~13457754
> *Nice work...
> *


THANX HOMMIE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13456666
> * Nice work homie
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

nice work! right clicked an saved


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

THAT WORK IS AMAZING!
JUST WONDERING WHAT DOES A JOB LIKE THAT COST??


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

*.......FORT MCDOWELL CARSHOW MAY 24th</span>........*
*CLICK ON THE LINK*

<a href=\'http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp</a>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GET UR PRINTING DONE FOR A COOL PRICE**!*


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 1 2009, 11:47 PM~13461955
> *THAT WORK IS AMAZING!
> JUST WONDERING WHAT DOES A JOB LIKE THAT COST??
> *


ANYONE???


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E (Jul 10, 2008)

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 28 2009, 07:37 PM~13419256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats some nice work


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN NICE....POST MORE OF YOUR WORK


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 10 2009, 06:21 AM~13536810
> *FUCKIN NICE....POST MORE OF YOUR WORK
> *


X2


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

